# Tour de Yorkshire 2016 - Where you watching from?



## Joffey (29 Apr 2016)

Today I think I'm heading to Cawood or Tadcaster, tomorrow Doncaster and Sunday I'll be sat halfway up Sutton Bank!

Anyone else going to watch and if so where from?


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Apr 2016)

East Rigton/Rigton Bank tomorrow and Scarborough on Sunday


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2016)

At work today, so highlights on ITV4 tonight.
Scholes tomorrow. 
Not sure about Sunday yet.


----------



## 0lonerider (29 Apr 2016)

I'll be watching from de settee


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2016)

Home 

I _was_ going to be riding up to Settle but that plan's gone out of the window since falling off on Tuesday.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Apr 2016)

After looking at the weather outside and considering it has been snowing on & off all week I will stay in my nice warm bed a while.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> East Rigton/Rigton Bank tomorrow and Scarborough on Sunday


Same here.

My cousin is driving down from Scotland today and said he wants to rest his legs tomorrow before the TdY sportive on Sunday so we will go and watch the race pass by and that climb sounds like the most interesting spot to do it from.

I got him to drive us round some of my hilly local cycle routes when we drove back from Leeds last year and he was very impressed. He even contemplated moving down here.

We will hang about in Scarborough on Sunday after we finish our ride. I'm sure there will be at least one big screen for spectators to use to watch the race's approach.


----------



## Soltydog (29 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> Home
> 
> I _was_ going to be riding up to Settle but that plan's gone out of the window since falling off on Tuesday.


I'm in same boat as you. I'll be watching from home after a little health scare at the beginning of the week. Some of my club mates are heading off to watch, but it's a 60 mile ride, which is too much for me at the mo. I'm not even risking cycling the 15 miles each way to Beverley to see the start  But on a more positive note, I should have been at work, so wouldn't have even seen it on TV


----------



## benb (29 Apr 2016)

We're going all the way up from Surrey. We have friends in Consibrough so will watch it from the castle tomorrow.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2016)

finish line at scarborough for me , same as last year


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Apr 2016)

The comfort of my living room


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2016)

0lonerider said:


> I'll be watching from de settee


I will today , as I am confined to it !


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2016)

i will be going for the sprint points during todays stage , from TV to fridge and back to living room again, the sprint will be uncontested as mrs roadrash is at work.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2016)

*Today;* probably somewhere between Cawood, Ulleskelf & Tadcaster


*Tomorrow;* for the ladies, possibly Pontefract, Darrington, or Badsworth in the morning
For the men, I'm meant to be meeting a few of my running club buddies, who ride, at Womersley ('Blue Lagoon' - as some of them are Wakefield Triathlon Club members too), & riding up to Birkin (with a café call, afterwards)


*Sunday;* working 08:00 - 17:00, so it'll be recorded, & the highlights watched in the evening (plus quick glimpses in the staff-room, at ITV4, when I get the chance)

If by any small, mediocre, chance you see me, say "Hello"


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2016)

I'm going to have a drive to Ripley today, not far from my static caravan in Bedale.

I've also just remotely instructed my Sky box in the house to record the highlights.

Clever stuff - for me anyway.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm going to have a drive to Ripley today, not far from my static caravan in Bedale.
> 
> I've also just remotely instructed my Sky box in the house to record the highlights.
> 
> Clever stuff - for me anyway.


What could possibly go wrong ?   - though I hope it goes well for you and your viewing ! 

Mrs Scoosh and PhD-student daughter are going somewhere tomorrow to view both the ladies' and the men's ... though no idea where - might depend on transport.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Same here.
> 
> My cousin is driving down from Scotland today and said he wants to rest his legs tomorrow before the TdY sportive on Sunday so we will go and watch the race pass by and that climb sounds like the most interesting spot to do it from.
> 
> ...



Where's Rigton/Rigton Bank Colin? Am just toying with the idea of watching the women's, then doing a bike ride, back in time for the blokes.

Edit, just figured it out.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Apr 2016)

Work via http://letour.yorkshire.com/stage-1/map i'll watch highlights tonight


----------



## HF2300 (29 Apr 2016)

The not so sunny south coast. Love to be there, but still 300 miles away...


----------



## HF2300 (29 Apr 2016)

roadrash said:


> ...the sprint will be uncontested as mrs roadrash is at work.



so will you win it...???

;-)


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Apr 2016)

Up to Knaresborough high street this afternoon. I work alternate Friday afternoons so I'm lucky it is the right week.
Cycle to Otley tomorrow to watch the start - never seen a start.
Possibly Cycle to Thirsk on Sunday if the weather is ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Apr 2016)

Oh no, Ned is Phil and David is Paul.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2016)

HF2300 said:


> so will you win it...???
> 
> ;-)



probably not, im also going for king of the mountains .up the stairs for a comfort break


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> ... and that climb sounds like the most interesting spot to do it from.


Keep an eye out for the Tourmaker who keeps slipping round the back of the Scout Hut for an illicit cigarette - that'll probably be me . Grizzly short hair and beard, 5'10, early 60s. Can't be missed ........ hmm.


----------



## HF2300 (29 Apr 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Can't be missed ........ hmm.



Except when you're round the back of the scout hut...


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2016)

A few pics from a cold, wet, and windy Ripley.

Probably around 200 spectators in the village, although no more than 20 or so on bikes.

The breakaway.







The peloton.


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Apr 2016)

I had early finish today and got home just gone 3:00 so watched from home. Going up to Donny tomorrow and if granddaughters are alright with it, we'll try to get into town to see some of the race.


----------



## gk09 (29 Apr 2016)

Hoping to go and watch stage 3 somewhere between Helmsley and Hutton le Hole on Sunday.

Anyone know of any good spots around that neck of the woods? Will be driving so need somewhere to park up too.


----------



## busdennis (29 Apr 2016)

in the garage this afternoon on the turbo has the planed ride to Beverley was abandoned due to artic conditions (would have been an 80 mile + round trip)
Sunday on Blakey bank then a charge back to Scarborough sea front for the finish which I would highly recommend, last year was amazing watching them come round the headland and with the large screen you can watch all the action, just need good weather


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A few pics from a cold, wet, and windy Ripley.
> 
> Probably around 200 spectators in the village, although no more than 20 or so on bikes.
> 
> ...


Great pics! This was about 10 minutes after I watched it through Knaresborough. I was rushing back to my house after getting soaked at this point!


----------



## Joffey (29 Apr 2016)

Well it was bloody cold and windy today at Cawood!! Kudos to the riders - they deserved their massages tonight!!


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2016)

Just watched the "highlights" on ITV4, which didn't really show anything before Pateley Bridge, which is a shame as I was wanted to see the stretch from Riccall to Knaresborough, which is somewhere I cycle fairly frequently (though not all in one go, yet...). Greenhow Hill looked as brutal as ever, the motorbike cameras really showed the incline from the start.
Perhaps a bit less talking in the market square and a bit more bike time might have been an idea? Never mind. 
That said, what was on was good and I've got the main show recorded from this afternoon so i'll try and catch up at some point later on.

Tomorrow we're going to walk up to Scholes to watch the womens race in the morning, then going back up after lunch for the afternoon stuff and then the mens race / sprint through the village. We did toy with the idea of riding up there (theres a green lane we could use), but then you've the hassle of what to do with the bikes, etc and it's only a 20 minute or so walk. Should be a good do!


----------



## Joffey (29 Apr 2016)

Just finished uploading this - my view in Cawood


----------



## Joffey (29 Apr 2016)

And sorry for the spam but here is the accompanying blog with a pic of my ugly face and a few riders.

https://joffeyblog.wordpress.com/2016/04/29/tour-de-yorkshire-2016-stage-1/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A few pics from a cold, wet, and windy Ripley.



You didn't visit the Ice-Cream shop, did you?
What was the special flavour, if you did, I like the Turkish Delight, & the Chocolate Orange



Joffey said:


> And sorry for the spam but here is the accompanying blog with a pic of my ugly face and a few riders.


When I saw the name, I thought you might be the (ex?) Bradford Olympic CX rider, who was also called by that name (real name; Jough Watson)


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Apr 2016)

I'll be out on Sunday. Looking to pick the route up at Stokesley and ride through to Hutton Rugby bank. It is not a KOM but it is a sharp short shock which should be interesting. I am then going to go on to Rounton, where roots cafe is, to grab some breakfast before going onto Osmotherly and climbing up to Cod Beck Resevoir. Afterwards I'll dive down into Swainby, head towards Sexhow and arrive at Hutton Rugby again. From there I'll see what the atmosphere is like, I may cycle home via Great Ayton or take the backroads home. Nice 30-40 miler!

All welcome to join. The ride should cover 5-6 miles of the route.


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> riding up to Birkin (with a café call, afterwards)



Birkin cafe this morning for the ladies race, then I think the plan is cycle the route to Thorner then route back to Birkin for tea and cake, then route to Hooton Pagnell and finally back to Knottingley for the mens race


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> I might ride upto Thorner, does anyone know if they come down Thorner main street then go left up to Barwick where the Junction is on Barwick Road? Thanks.



From Thorner its up the hill to the A64, left and then right into Scholes and through there to Barwick via the Coronation Tree.

We're just at Station Rd in Scholes for the Women's Race.






Not decided yet if we're staying here or walking up to Barwick for the men's race...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> I might ride upto Thorner, does anyone know if they come down Thorner main street then go left up to Barwick where the Junction is on Barwick Road? Thanks.


The route is shown here- http://letour.yorkshire.com/womens-race/map - zoom in on Barwick.


----------



## leedsmick (30 Apr 2016)

Eurosport have lost the pictures at the point they would be going through roads i use and hit the harewood climb.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

User46386 said:


> Its about 3 isnt it that the mens race goes through Scholes? Have the women gone passed yet?


Due at 9.


----------



## Kestevan (30 Apr 2016)

Trying to watch it in the dining room.... Bloody eurosport look to have given up trying to get a picture back.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

Awesome! Less than 6 hours til the Men's race goes through now! 
Can recommend the buffet breakfast in The Buffers...


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You didn't visit the Ice-Cream shop, did you?
> What was the special flavour, if you did, I like the Turkish Delight, & the Chocolate Orange



The real secret is not the ice cream but the shop next to the ice cream shop which sells flapjack to die for!

Looks like a much nicer day today. Going to cycle to Otley to watch the start of the men's race. Would like to have seen the women's but I can't get up that early on a weekend!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2016)

ITV4 have stuck on football from the 1970s. Old film of male footballers seems a strange substitute for live women's cycling!


----------



## Foghat (30 Apr 2016)

And fishing bollocks. Why?


----------



## Poacher (30 Apr 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ITV4 have stuck on football from the 1970s. Old film of male footballers seems a strange substitute for live women's cycling!


Yebbut now it's The Big F*** Off! 

(***=ish)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2016)

Football, Fishing...they're working their way back through the alphabet till they get to cycling....


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Apr 2016)

Looks as if they've scrapped the whole of the coverage 





Very much not pleasing


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looks as if they've scrapped the whole of the coverage
> View attachment 126572
> 
> Very much not pleasing



Just read that the relay plane has had to make an emergency landing


----------



## Kestevan (30 Apr 2016)

Bet Asda will not be best pleased. £50k of sponsorship and no TV coverage.

Lets just hope it doesn't have a detrimental effect on future sponsorship/races.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Apr 2016)

Who at ITV4 thought that a good replacement for women in lycra, riding bikes fast, would be men in waxed jackets waving sticks at fish? Surely they have some recorded footage of a women's bike race!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2016)

Update from ITV: _The problem is with the aircraft that relays all the pictures back from the Motos and heli. It was forced to land due to loss of power_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

Pontefract, with Rebecca, one of my (running) club buddies, who also rode down 

Sorry for slight blurriness

Hell of a split in the field, at this stage


----------



## The Bear (30 Apr 2016)

Major disappointment. I've no idea what their protocols are, but surely they could have got another plane off the ground - I guess not. 
Not good for ASDA..... not good for Women's cycling.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2016)

The Bear said:


> Major disappointment. I've no idea what their protocols are, but surely they could have got another plane off the ground - I guess not.
> Not good for ASDA..... not good for Women's cycling.



One of those things, just glad the plane made it down ok and no one was hurt


----------



## The Bear (30 Apr 2016)

Well that's true.


----------



## Joffey (30 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You didn't visit the Ice-Cream shop, did you?
> What was the special flavour, if you did, I like the Turkish Delight, & the Chocolate Orange
> 
> 
> When I saw the name, I thought you might be the (ex?) Bradford Olympic CX rider, who was also called by that name (real name; Jough Watson)



I wish I was that good but alas I am a slow fat man!


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

According to the ITV Twitter feed there is a replacement plane on the way that will arrive in time for the mens race and they intend to show "whatever we can get" from the womens race during coverage of the mens race from 2.15pm.
Major disappointment for all involved and I'm sure questions will be asked, but if the plane has to land, it has to land...

Some quickly edited / uploaded photos from Station Road, Scholes here:

















Some more at my Flick feed here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/8964340@N05/albums/72157667166703190
No time to sort any more now as I'm going back out for the mens race in a little while, but I'll get the rest (plus the mens race) uploaded as and when.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

It's alright Joffey, many people used to confuse me with the other Richard T, who was a (junior, then Senior) member of the GB Cyclo-Cross team

It was even worse at MTB races, in the early 90's, as I rode a Pace Research RC100, & he rode for the factory
I did get to know him & still see him at fell-races, all round nice guy, as is his brother (Robert, who was also a GB CX rider)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

It seems that I know one of the riders today

A member of one of the late-invite teams, is in my running club, & same cycling club, plus is my daughters PE tutor!! (& a damned good triathlete)

I sometimes see her out on the roads around the village she lives in, & where the running club meets up, but I had no idea about today (or that she was in such a team)
I'll be looking at the results with interest

http://teamjadan.com/
http://letour.yorkshire.com/the-asda-womens-tour-de-yorkshire-race (bottom right)


----------



## Mike_P (30 Apr 2016)

Plane apparently fixed at quarter to 3 so their might be some live pictures soon! Had a day of sun, torrential hail, and rain so far so was hoping to watch it on tv.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2016)

Yorkshire looking splendid on a Norwegian TV sports channel. Sun and a lot of colour.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> According to the ITV Twitter feed there is a replacement plane on the way that will arrive in time for the mens race and they intend to show "whatever we can get" from the womens race during coverage of the mens race from 2.15pm.
> Major disappointment for all involved and I'm sure questions will be asked, but if the plane has to land, it has to land...
> 
> Some quickly edited / uploaded photos from Station Road, Scholes here:
> ...



Proper pics, Dave, all the riders in focus.

Excellent job.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Yorkshire looking splendid on a Norwegian TV sports channel. Sun and a lot of colour.



And not to mention, a good turnout of roadside fans.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

It is something of a disaster for the race organisers that there has been no live coverage of either race today. 
As ITV have pointed out, they are totally reliant on the feed from them for the race and with no plane it meant no show. It does make you wonder what the contingency plan was?


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2016)

Getting a bit boring watching the inactivity at the finishing line. 

I know the aerial coverage is down, but what about motorbike/car cameramen?


----------



## philk56 (30 Apr 2016)

Apparently the plane problem is such a rare occurrence the back-up was in France http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/apr/30/womens-tour-de-yorkshire-itv-live-blackout


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Getting a bit boring watching the inactivity at the finishing line.
> 
> I know the aerial coverage is down, but what about motorbike/car cameramen?



They need the plane to relay the feed from them.


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Apr 2016)

phil_hg_uk said:


> They need the plane to relay the feed from them.



Does the feed not go via satellite? Surely they dont have a plane flying over every F1 race when the pictures come from the onboard camera.


----------



## lyn1 (30 Apr 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> Does the feed not go via satellite? Surely they dont have a plane flying over every F1 race when the pictures come from the onboard camera.


explained in link
http://cyclingtips.com/2013/07/eyes-in-the-sky-how-the-tour-de-france-is-broadcast-to-the-world/


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> Does the feed not go via satellite? Surely they dont have a plane flying over every F1 race when the pictures come from the onboard camera.



The plane collects and re-transmits the video feeds.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

For the benefit of anyone who was relying on ITV4 to see the race, here are some pics of the mens race as it passed through Scholes:














More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/8964340@N05/albums/72157667175384230 
There may be more to follow once I've had chance to sort them.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Apr 2016)

Ready, steady, go . . .
Great atmosphere in Otley.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Apr 2016)

Out of Conisbrough......

Mechanical Doping !!!!


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2016)

The Break & The Bunch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

Afnug said:


> The Break & The Bunch
> 
> View attachment 126645
> View attachment 126646



HookMoor, or between Knottingley & Pontefract?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2016)

A few photos

Hope you can see them, if not, let me know

*Stage 1*

Top of Raw Lane (from Ulleskelf & Cawood), towards Tadcaster










*



Womens Race
Pontefract* (heading out of town, towards Darrington)

My (running) buddy 'Becks', who rode down & met me there












*Stage two
It put in 2 appearances on the (traditional) 'Great North Road' route
1st; Aberford*













*Wentbridge*


















Richard A Thackeray said:


> It seems that I know one of the riders this morning
> 
> A member of one of the late-invite teams, is in my running club, & same cycling club, plus is my daughters PE tutor!! (& a damned good triathlete)
> 
> ...


it seems that Liz DNF'd, I'll try to talk to her, if I see her at School this week

Presumably post-abandonment?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2016)

My cousin drove us over to watch the men climb Rigton Bank. We got the scale wrong on the map on his smartphone and ended up parking 2 miles away from the summit of the climb so we had a 2 mile walk/jog each way!

There was a good crowd there and lots of the public doing the climb, to applause from the spectators. Biggest cheer of the day was for a small girl riding up the steepest part of the climb. Admittedly, her very fit dad was riding alongside her one-handed and giving her a gentle push! 

My cousin took some photos at the summit and I shot video clips on the steep bit.

We are doing the TdY sportive from Scarborough in the morning so my cousin has gone to bed to get some sleep since we are getting up at 03:30. Our start time is 07:30 and we expect the drive over to take about 2.5 hours. We didn't have time to go through today's pictures and videos, and we will take more tomorrow. Expect some to be posted by me over the next few days.

Another few minutes on CC and then I will turn in and try to get 3.5 hours sleep before tomorrow's excitement begins!


----------



## Venod (1 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> HookMoor, or between Knottingley & Pontefract



Between Knottingley & Pontefract a short wallk from home, here is another I took on the way home.


----------



## Venod (1 May 2016)

Good turnout by Knottingley Velo at Birkin for the ladies race.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (1 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> There was a good crowd there and lots of the public doing the climb, to applause from the spectators. Biggest cheer of the day was for a small girl riding up the steepest part of the climb. Admittedly, her very fit dad was riding alongside her one-handed and giving her a gentle push!


.

I love the whole atmosphere prior to the race ploughing through. For me its what makes the day so brilliant.


----------



## Venod (1 May 2016)

Most unusual team car of the day.


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2016)

Thanks for all these great pictures. Mrs A and I stayed in Willerby and rode into Beverley for the start. We met Bradley Wiggins and his team in the excellent Cafe Velo and again found the Lotto Jumbo team friendly and accessible. The weather was pretty vile, and the wind cold and strong, so we didn't see as much as last year. We caught the finish of the women's race in Doncaster on the way home yesterday, but the timing of the races meant that we would have had to hang around for many hours to see the men, so we decided to come home and watch it on TV. That didn't go well as the TV problems meant that all we got was a scrappy highlights package over a take-away curry. Still a nice trip and a great race well worth supporting. The warmth of the welcome is fantastic.


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2016)

Just popped the highlights on. Hearing Daniel Friebe doing the rider interviews. Will he be the next post-race person (taking from Matt Rendell), as able to conduct interviews in a vast amount of languages.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 May 2016)

If there are any other Radio Hams or anyone with a scanner on here that are interested, I have found some of the race radio feeds between 168 mhz & 169 mhz and on 168.320 mhz ( might be 168.325 mhz as the khz spacing on my 30 year old scanner is a bit off ) it seems to be some sort of commentary link.


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2016)

Well done Tommy Voeckler. To chase down the lead group like that and then deliver was brilliant. What a great race that was. As good as a classic for enduring interest. And great crowds too. Love this race.


----------



## adamangler (1 May 2016)

well thats the first time ive watched an entire stage on the Tv, 5 hours or so and was really interesting throughout, normally stages are a bit boring until the last 50k or so but this was tactical all the way. I was going to go out and watch it, but whats the point in watching riders fly past for a few minutes. Did that last year and it was over in 30 secs, peleton flys past, team cars, done. Once youve seen it once youve seen it. Different if your at the finish but didnt fancy the chances of driving into scarborough today would have been a nightmare getting in and out. Much better to watch on the box with a few coffess and a big cake.


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2016)

And wasn't it great to have the chance to watch the entire stage. I was up in Yorkshire for the first couple of days, but you do see more on TV!


----------



## Julia9054 (1 May 2016)

On Sutton Bank today. Never stopped raining and I'm only just about getting warm now. Found this photo taken by Radio York on Twitter. I am in the bottom left hand corner looking short with my hood up and wearing a pink rucksack. Can't believe how they manage to get up a hill like that with the added hazard of everyone getting right in their faces. This is why I'm hanging back a bit.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 May 2016)

Apollonius said:


> And wasn't it great to have the chance to watch the entire stage. I was up in Yorkshire for the first couple of days, *but you do see more on TV*!



Apart from on Saturday, obviously...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 May 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> View attachment 126773
> 
> On Sutton Bank today. Never stopped raining and I'm only just about getting warm now. Found this photo taken by Radio York on Twitter. I am in the bottom left hand corner looking short with my hood up and wearing a pink rucksack. Can't believe how they manage to get up a hill like that with the added hazard of everyone getting right in their faces. This is why I'm hanging back a bit.



Bugger trying to ride a bike up there its hard enough getting your car up there


----------



## gk09 (1 May 2016)

Really good day watching today. We were up on top of Blakey Ridge and there was a great crowd there considering the weather!


----------



## growingvegetables (1 May 2016)

25 metres from the finish line. 2 screens to watch the race. All the atmosphere of the astonishing crowds. And of course, the actual finish.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2016)

Afnug said:


> Between Knottingley & Pontefract a short wallk from home, here is another I took on the way home.
> View attachment 126695


Couldn't decide, with the two bridges so close together



Afnug said:


> Good turnout by Knottingley Velo at Birkin for the ladies race.
> View attachment 126697



I barely see many 'Featherstone RC' riders nowadays, so no idea who that is?
All I know it, it's not me, I was in Pontefract (as my photos prove)

Don't know any Knottingley Velo, but a couple of (very good triathlete/duathlete) friends run their ParkRuns in 'BBM' tops (that shop was in Knottingley, wasn't it?)




Julia9054 said:


> View attachment 126773
> 
> On Sutton Bank today. Never stopped raining and I'm only just about getting warm now. Found this photo taken by Radio York on Twitter. I am in the bottom left hand corner looking short with my hood up and wearing a pink rucksack. Can't believe how they manage to get up a hill like that with the added hazard of everyone getting right in their faces. This is why I'm hanging back a bit.


Not seen the coverage, or highlights yet
You can tell me, was Sutton Bank covered on TV?



phil_hg_uk said:


> Bugger trying to ride a bike up there its hard enough getting your car up there


Not much of a bugger hauling a twin-axle caravan up it, with a 90-V8!! (quite a few years ago though)



gk09 said:


> Really good day watching today. We were up on top of Blakey Ridge and there was a great crowd there considering the weather!


The Lion is a great little pub, & that's a mega road, so long as you watch out for suicidal Sheep & mental motor-cyclists

Did you go in it, & look at all the pictures (if they're still up? - some here)
http://www.lionblakey.co.uk/photossnow.htm


----------



## gk09 (1 May 2016)

We planned to go there @Richard A Thackeray but sheer numbers on the top of Blakey Ridge meant we headed back to York via a nice little tea shop in Hovingham. Popular cyclist stop off judging by the clientele.


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2016)

We had a brilliant time in the Cafe Velo in Beverley. What agreat place to meet people and talk bikes.


----------



## Venod (1 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Don't know any Knottingley Velo, but a couple of (very good triathlete/duathlete) friends run their ParkRuns in 'BBM' tops (that shop was in Knottingley, wasn't it?)



I am a member of Knottingley Velo (white hair in picture at Birkin) KV was formed by ex members of BBM who were not happy with how the club was run, BBM are still going and have a good membership, the BBM shop has shut, James who worked at the shop now runs Js Cycle Shack at Ferrybridge along with John Tanner, I can recommend them, didn't recognise the Feth rider, but it was the 1980's when I was a member.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 May 2016)

I rode up to just past east harsley, got myself on tv (sort of) at 80 mins. I am stood by the road side on my bill by the signpost near the red car just before it cuts to the birds flying past. 

Where I was stood was after the climb out of Rounton, through Harsley and onto Brompton. It isn't a big incline but gradually climbs. It was nice to see the pros getting out the saddle to keep the tempo up. 

The break away group were layering up when they went past me and the peleton was strung out. Unfortunately the zip on my jersey broke and my phone fell out, bounced off the back wheel and smashed on the floor so didn't take any pictures. Gutted! 

The ride up was fab, there was loads of cow bells, cheering and flag waving as I went past. To top it all off I completed my first metric half century!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2016)

Afnug said:


> I am a member of Knottingley Velo (white hair in picture at Birkin) KV was formed by ex members of BBM who wer not happy with how the club was run, BBM are still going and have a good membership, the BBM shop has shut, James who worked at the shop now runs Js Cycle Shack at Ferrybridge along with John Tanner, I can recommend them, didn't recognise the Feth rider, but it was the 1980's when I was a member.


John Tanner, another classic Northern hard road-man, but not quite (& only *just* 'not') in the Wayne Randle league
Here he is trying MTB racing in the early 90's - Tivoli/Dave Marsh(?) shorts

I think, Andy Hunter (who was the manager, at Evans-Xscape, for a while - about 2008-2009, had a lot to do with the importation of Rocky Mountain back in those days)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2016)

*Digressing slightly - sorry!!*


Whilst searching for images for the 'First Bike' thread, I found this link

Scroll down to the 1990-2000's
There's Lizzie Armitstead

Odd omission, if Barrie Clarke is there, why no Caroline Alexander, or David Baker? (they were on the team at the same time)


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2016)

Did anyone record the coverage of Saturday's section through High Melton, Sprotborough and Conisborough, or was that not broadcast? Would have been nice to see it as I used to live there, but got in too late to watch it / find out it wasn't on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2016)

No, the coverage started at South Milford/Monk Fryston & terminated at Pontefract


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2016)

OK, thanks. Imlach mentioned they hadn't seen Handley's KOM at Conisborough, so I wondered whether they'd lost coverage again, but wasn't sure.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

I had a rather embarrassing moment in the crowd at Scarborough's stage finish yesterday ... My cousin was somewhere in the crowd and I was going to meet him. I heard someone call out _'Colin'_ so I turned to speak to my cousin but discovered that it was not him. My mental wires were obviously crossed because I stared back blankly at a man who turned out to be @busdennis, a CycleChat member who has not only done a couple of long rides with me, but who has also been kind enough to give me a couple of lifts! He was standing there with his wife. At least I had a good excuse for not recognising her, because we had not met prior to that. I blurted out to him "_Sorry, I didn't recognise you with your clothes on_". Perhaps I should have said "_Without your cycling kit on_" instead ...


----------



## Mike_P (2 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No, the coverage started at South Milford/Monk Fryston & terminated at Pontefract


Plus the helicopter rcording shown on the highlights from Notts to the finish. Suggest for any specific locations it might be worth searching on Youtube.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Plus the helicopter rcording shown on the highlights from Notts to the finish. Suggest for any specific locations it might be worth searching on Youtube.



Judging by the (big gap in the) highlights, the helicopter coverage only resumed pretty much on the run in to Doncaster; certainly well after Conisborough. Only two Sprotborough vids on YouTube and, bizarrely, they appear to be the same one, but one of them's speeded up...


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

Here's some of the finishing straight atmosphere from Scarborough yesterday ...



I couldn't actually see the finishing line from where I was standing, and I forgot to pan the camera back up to capture it on the big screen, but I _was_ careful to record every nuance of the sound of the trumpet-like instrument wielded by the man standing behind me!


----------



## Joffey (2 May 2016)

Stage 3 we were meant to watch on Sutton bank but we crashed so ended up driving to Northallerton. Doh! Thankfully only suffered a bit of road rash!

Youtube video of the riders going through Northallerton here: 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hubWzqtQKQs


And I blogged it here: 

https://joffeyblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/02/tour-de-yorkshire-2016-stage-3/

What a fantastic race! I can't wait for 2017!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Plus the helicopter rcording shown on the highlights from Notts to the finish. Suggest for any specific locations it might be worth searching on Youtube.


Not watched that yet


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2016)

brilliant atmosphere at the finish line , i was stood just after the finish line, it was great to see my favourite rider take the stage and GC, i managed to get a photo ( cleaned up by @pplpilot ) of tommy voeckler just past the line.

dissapointed that the team coaches was cordened off so no chance of autographs unlike last year,


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2016)

Another photo cleaned up by @Markymark


----------



## SWSteve (3 May 2016)

roadrash said:


> Another photo cleaned up by @Markymark
> View attachment 127019


Robin Williams much!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> it seems that Liz DNF'd, I'll try to talk to her, if I see her at School this week
> 
> Presumably post-abandonment?
> View attachment 126675


 I saw her at School yesterday afternoon, & managed to have a few words 

From what she tells me it appears that most of the DNF'd girls listed were caught up behind/involved in a crash near Upton (about 5 miles down the route, from Wentbridge), & due to time constraints/Police limitations for road-closures were timed-out 

She's philosophical about it, & the experience of riding through roads she knows well, as part of the group, & having an escort through junctions & red-lights









Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Digressing slightly - sorry!!*
> 
> Whilst searching for images for the 'First Bike' thread, I found this link
> 
> ...




Sorry I didn't attach the link
http://www.raleigh.co.uk/Company/RollOfHonour/


----------

